# Eto'o è della Sampdoria. E' fatta. Ferrero gli promette un film.



## admin (16 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Samuel Eto'o è un giocatore della Sampdoria. Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale ma la trattativa è conclusa. Eto'o vuole debuttare contro l'Inter in Coppa Italia. Contratto di 2 anni e mezzo a 1 milione e mezzo a stagione più bonus. Il 50% dei diritti d'immagine di Eto'o è stato ceduto alla Sampdoria. Ferrero ha promesso ad Eto'o di fare un film sulla sua vita: l'incasso verrà diviso tra il club ed i giocatore africano.


----------



## aleslash (16 Gennaio 2015)

Grandissimo Ferrero


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Per quanto riguarda il nome e l'immagine del giocatore, è sicuramente un colpaccio. Molto meno invece per quanto riguarda quello che vale adesso come calciatore, visto che è finito dal 2011, dopo che ha abbandonato l'Inter.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Gennaio 2015)

Curioso di vedere che tipo di rapporto avrà con Mihajlovic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] commenti sulla sua tenuta atletica? Non l'ho proprio seguito in questa stagione e Claudio Raimondi dice che è sempre stato tra i migliori in campo, quindi ho qualche dubbio


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] commenti sulla sua tenuta atletica? Non l'ho proprio seguito in questa stagione e *Claudio Raimondi* dice che è sempre stato tra i migliori in campo, quindi ho qualche dubbio



Ok, seriamente, hai dei dubbi quando parla sto coso qui ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ok, seriamente, hai dei dubbi quando parla sto coso qui ?


Giusto qualcuno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2015)

Grande, grandissimo colpo.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Gennaio 2015)

Chiaramente imbolsito negli ultimi due anni.
Comunque anche il giovine e tutto meno che imbolsito Lukaku, non sta certamente brillando nel Merseyside..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere che tipo di rapporto avrà con Mihajlovic.



Anch'io!!! Sinisa poi li bacchetta i giocatori. O Eto'o si comporta da professionista o so caxxi per uno dei due (e credo che Ferrero preferisce cacciare Mihajlovic che Eto'o).


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Anch'io!!! Sinisa poi li bacchetta i giocatori. O Eto'o si comporta da professionista o so caxxi per uno dei due (e credo che Ferrero preferisce cacciare Mihajlovic che Eto'o).



Potrebbe essere semplicemente finito, non ce la fa più secondo me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiaramente *imbolsito* negli ultimi due anni.
> Comunque anche il giovine e tutto meno che imbolsito Lukaku, non sta certamente brillando nel Merseyside..


Non che mi fosse sfuggito il dettaglio  solo che non avendo visto la sua cottura vorrei capire se in serie A potrà ancora dare qualcosa.


----------



## Frikez (16 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] commenti sulla sua tenuta atletica? Non l'ho proprio seguito in questa stagione e Claudio Raimondi dice che è sempre stato tra i migliori in campo, quindi ho qualche dubbio



Quest'anno ho seguito poco l'Everton ma nelle partite che ho visto non mi sembrava in formissima, farà anche qualche gol ma non è un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri, neppure in un campionato di medio livello come il nostro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ho seguito poco l'Everton ma nelle partite che ho visto non mi sembrava in formissima, farà anche qualche gol ma non è un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri, neppure in un campionato di medio livello come il nostro.


Devo capire che preferenza dargli al fanta


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Samuel Eto'o è un giocatore della Sampdoria. Manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale ma la trattativa è conclusa. Eto'o vuole debuttare contro l'Inter in Coppa Italia. Contratto di 2 anni e mezzo a 1 milione e mezzo a stagione più bonus. Il 50% dei diritti d'immagine di Eto'o è stato ceduto alla Sampdoria. Ferrero ha promesso ad Eto'o di fare un film sulla sua vita: l'incasso verrà diviso tra il club ed i giocatore africano.


1,5 milioni, pur parlando della Samp, alla fine sono bruscolini. Secondo me puó fare bene.


----------



## Renegade (17 Gennaio 2015)

Calciatore che non reggeva più i ritmi della Premier. Non propriamente finito, ma quasi. Per dire, non è ai livelli di bollitura di un Torres. Da quel che si è visto quest'anno il suo può ancora darlo, gli è rimasto il tiro, qualche accelerazione sporadica e soprattutto la personalità e la tecnica da seconda punta. In una Serie A non ho dubbi che potrebbe ancora stupire. Se Toni, attaccante lentissimo, 36enne, statico, legnoso ecc. ha fatto 20 Goal, non immagino un fenomeno come l'ex-Barca.

Comunque grandissimo colpo di Ferrero. La Sampdoria è in buone mani. Ha voglia di fare e le sue spese le fa. Ecco perché a volte la presunzione serve nel calcio. Finora ha sostituito degnamente Gabbiadini, preso un allenatore eccezionale sino ad oggi e ora ecco il colpo.


----------



## de sica (17 Gennaio 2015)

Boh in una dimensione come quella della samp credo farà bene sinceramente


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Devo capire che preferenza dargli al fanta



Più che altro non saprei chi gli farà posto. Okaka è troppo importante per loro nonostante sia scarso forte, Eder sta giocando benissimo, potrebbe allargarsi a sinistra forse.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2015)

*Eto'o dovrebbe arrivare a Genova o domani sera, Domenica, o Martedì.

Curiosità riportata da Sky: di Lunedì, Eto'o, non vola e non prende aerei. *


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2015)

Resto dell'idea sia stato un acquisto economicamente folle, costosissimo per un giocatore che qualcosa di buono farà, ma fin la.

Ma d'altronde questo è il modo di lavorare del secondo campionato più costoso del mondo.


----------



## de sica (17 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea sia stato un acquisto economicamente folle, costosissimo per un giocatore che qualcosa di buono farà, ma fin la.
> 
> Ma d'altronde questo è il modo di lavorare del secondo campionato più costoso del mondo.



Molti dicono che eto'o abbia ceduto il suo 50% dei diritti d'immagine alla samp. Quindi alla fine uno stipendio da 1,8 milioni all'anno non dovrebbe essere così proibitivo


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Molti dicono che eto'o abbia ceduto il suo 50% dei diritti d'immagine alla samp. Quindi alla fine uno stipendio da 1,8 milioni all'anno non dovrebbe essere così proibitivo



Queste cose private non si sapranno ovviamente mai, io conoscendo la bestia stento a crederci, poi chiaro il colpo va visto sotto l'ottica che Ferrero voleva portare un bel nome nella sua squadra, fare il suo primo vero colpo.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2015)

*Trattativa conclusa con l'Everton. Eto'o è un giocatore della Sampdoria. *


----------



## juventino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea sia stato un acquisto economicamente folle, costosissimo per un giocatore che qualcosa di buono farà, ma fin la.
> 
> Ma d'altronde questo è il modo di lavorare del secondo campionato più costoso del mondo.



Dipende molto dalle motivazioni di Eto'o secondo me. Se ha voglia di mettersi in gioco e giocare è un buon affare (un giocatore come Eto'o, anche da vecchio, vale molto di più del 60% delle punte che giocano in Italia), se è venuto a svernare allora sarà un disastro.


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Trattativa conclusa con l'Everton. Eto'o è un giocatore della Sampdoria. *



bentornato! sono curioso di vedere come sta fisicamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> bentornato! sono curioso di vedere come sta fisicamente



Anch'io!
Gran colpo della Samp.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2015)

Il problema è l'età. Altro che 33 anni. Secondo me ne avrà, MINIMO, una quarantina. Ma proprio per tenersi bassi.


----------



## Dexter (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il problema è l'età. Altro che 33 anni. Secondo me ne avrà, MINIMO, una quarantina. Ma proprio per tenersi bassi.



Mourinho,antipatico o meno,difficilmente parla a caso.


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ha 80 anni, ingaggio folle, presenza scomoda nello spogliatoio....acquisto più insensato dei nostri.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2015)

Contratto fino al 2018.


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Contratto fino al 2018.



Dovevamo prenderlo noi, altro che Destro (multi cit.)


----------

